# Bitte um Hilfe! Radwahl...? Cannondale Flash Women Option



## Christian-Karl (15. Juni 2011)

Liebe Frauen, ich würde auch gerne um Rad fragen und vielleicht hat einer von euch paar Tipps!

Ich bin jetzt auch auf den Mountainbike-Geschmack gekommen und meine Eltern fahren schon länger!
Meine Freundin will auch gern bisschen mehr mitfahren, soll sich aber alles im normalen Wald/Wiesenweg (Traktorwege) sowie Forststraßen, einfach Mountainbike Strekcen und auch mit dem Rad zur Freundin, auf ein Eis oder ins Bad abspielen, sprich Hardtrail! (denke die Dauerbelastung ist für Crossbikes wenns doch öfter mal bergab auf Traktorwegen geht, nicht ideal)

Ich hab ja das F1 von Cannondale und da bietet sich das Flash Women irgendwie an... 
Hat wer von euch das Bike und ist zufrieden?
Was haltet ihr von der Fatty.
Ich denke das würd eindeutig für ihre Ansprüche genügen und auch Preismäßig ungefähr dorthin kommen!
Das Rad sollte ungefähr 60% Straße, 40% Gelände dienen und daher sind 80mm federweg wohl ausreichnend! 
Sie hat so ungefähr 52-53kg und ist 166cm groß.
Ein Simplon Dilly ist sie Probegefahren in 44, das war aber doch eher bisschen groß!
WÜrd für sie fast M vorschlagen, das wär 41,5. Das Rad meiner Mutter Stevens S8 in 15 Zoll ist ein bisschen klein und entsprich der S-Version vom Flash...


Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Christian-Karl (16. Juni 2011)

Kann keine helfen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaena (17. Juni 2011)

Weiss ja nicht wie du mit dem Flash zufrieden bist, aber bei uns im Verein 3 Leuts mit dem F1 unterwegs und alle haben diverse Problemchen.

Die Frauengeo von Cannondale ist halt oft sehr extrem: Sehr kurzes Oberrohr, dadurch ein relativ nervöses Bike. ich persönlich mag das, aber mich hats am Anfang erst 2-3 mal kräftig übern Lenker gehauen bis ich mich eingewöhnt hatte. Meistens hat Cannondale dann auch noch einen extrem kurzen Vorbau montiert und einen -für kleine Frauen- viel zu breiten Lenker. Mein Radhändler musste für mich Vorbau und Lenker tauschen, dann hats optimal gepasst.

Am Besten probefahren und gucken obs gefällt.


----------



## Christian-Karl (19. Juni 2011)

Habens jetzt in Größe M bestellt! 

Was haben die für Probleme beim F1?

Grüße


----------



## Vaena (19. Juni 2011)

Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Habens jetzt in Größe M bestellt!
> 
> Was haben die für Probleme beim F1?
> 
> Grüße



Ich zähl jetzt mal nur die nervigsten auf:

- dauerhaft klemmende Schaltung bei starkem Schlamm (2 von unseren Jungs haben das XC Rennen wegen Schaltproblemen aufgegeben, während andere z.B. mit Lapierres in der gleichen Preisklasse, gleiche Ausstattung vom gleichen Händler aufgebaut null Probleme hatten)
- Blockierung der Lefty, die ja jetzt direkt am Lenker sitzt will nicht mehr sperren
- Griffe lösen sich nach wenigen Ausfahrent

...viele Spässe, die bei so einem hochwertigen Rad relativ nervig sind 

Aber gudd...ich bin auf die Qualität von Cannondale nicht soooo gut zu sprechen: Den Rush2-Rahmen von meinem Freund haben wir letztes jahr im Sommer auf Garantie ersetzen lassen: nach einer Saison war der Rahmen komplett durchgescheuert obwohl immer penibel geputzt wurde...man kann ja schlecht während der Ausfahrt den Feudel schwingen...
Ausserdem war die Lefty auch schon undicht..

Und mein Scalpel hatte innerhalb von 9 Monaten Nutzung 2 komplett zerlegte Schaltwerke (Nummer 1 nach 5 Metern vor der Garage, Nummer 2 auf einer Abfahrt auf Asphalt...also jedes Mal mit minimalster Belastung), eine Reba, die schon nach 2 Monaten einen Defekt hatte, die beiden Schrauben, die den Dämpfer an Ort und Stelle hatte  gebrochen und...wie beim Rush: Scheuerstellen, nur dass das Alu n bischen mehr abkann als das Carbon. Trotzdem tausche ich ca. alle 4 Wochen sämtliche Schutzaufkleber, sonst wird der Rahmen unser nächster Garantiefall.

Das geilste: unser Radhändler labert immer einen von wegen "nicht richtig geputzt". Komischerweise hatte ich vorher ein Billig-Rahmen von Cycles Concept, der genauso gefahren und weniger kleinkariert geputzt wurde und der hatte nach 3 Jahren nur normale Spuren, aber keine eingefressenen Rillen. 

Kurz und gut: Ich fahre das Rad echt gerne, weils sau gut passt...AAAABER: ich hätt mal gerne wieder das Rund-um-Sorglos-Paket. Und nicht bei jeder Ausfahrt die Frage: Und was schrotten wir heute???


----------



## Christian-Karl (20. Juni 2011)

Vaena schrieb:


> Ich zähl jetzt mal nur die nervigsten auf:
> 
> - dauerhaft klemmende Schaltung bei starkem Schlamm (2 von unseren Jungs haben das XC Rennen wegen Schaltproblemen aufgegeben, während andere z.B. mit Lapierres in der gleichen Preisklasse, gleiche Ausstattung vom gleichen Händler aufgebaut null Probleme hatten)
> - Blockierung der Lefty, die ja jetzt direkt am Lenker sitzt will nicht mehr sperren
> ...



Versteh ich, komischerweise ist aber da im F1 vom ALu nicht wirklich viel dazu zu hören!
Mir passt der Rahmen wirklich perfekt, daher war kaum eine Alternative möglich... Und mit dem XL komm ich auf an die 10kg ran...
Das mit dem Durchscheuern hab ich schon gehört! Muss da glaub ich auch Regelmäßig kleben... Was für Baujahre sind die Räder?
Mir haben sich aber bei meiner Freundin trotzdem für das Flash women entschieden! Preis/Leistung am Papier war einfach gut...

Grüße


----------



## scylla (20. Juni 2011)

@Vaena

kleiner gutgemeinter Ratschlag... (soll nicht oberlehrerhaft klingen ):

Wenn die Schaltung bei Schlamm nicht mehr funktioniert, oder die Griffe sich lösen, würde ich nicht lange mit dem Cannondale Service fackeln, und zur Selbsthilfe greifen: 
Schaltzüge ersetzen, am besten durch gedichtete (z.B. Gore Ride on), neue Griffe drauf (Schraubgriffe) oder die alten Griffe mit Haarspray wieder montieren. 

Extreme Scheuerstellen von den Zügen können nicht nur am Rahmen/Material liegen, sondern auch an einer ungünstigen Zugverlegung. Vielleicht kann man da ja was dran verändern, dass die Züge nicht mehr so gegen den Rahmen gepresst werden? Oder fixieren, z.B. mit sowas oder einfach einem Kabelbinder+U-Scheibe zur Öse geformt? Oder zusätzlich zu den Schutzaufklebern Jagwire Rahmenschützer drum?

Das mit der Lefty ist natürlich Mist


----------



## Christian-Karl (20. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @Vaena
> 
> kleiner gutgemeinter Ratschlag... (soll nicht oberlehrerhaft klingen ):
> 
> ...



Die Ausgelieferten Griffe sind Mist... Das sieht man gleich, da gehen halt nur gummierte! Die Tausche ich auch bald mal.
Zur Schaltung: Was ich da nicht verstehe, was kann Cannondale für eine SRAM oder Shimano-Schaltung die bei Schlamm nicht mehr funktioniert und die Frage ist auch ob man so objektiv verschmutzung verlgeichen kann.... Insgesamt erschreckt mich jetzt im speziellen das mit dem Rahmen, das Durchschleifen ist echt schei*e, wobei ich da keine Vergleichswerte Hab und selber schon schutzfolie sowie die Brems"schläuche" abgeklebt habe bzw überzogen...

Grüße


----------



## Vaena (21. Juni 2011)

Also unsere beiden Rahmen sind von 2009...wobei der von meinem Freund mitte 2010 ja getauscht wurde (also 2009er Form aber 2010er Material und Lackierung). 
Bei beiden Rahmen ist eindeutig die Führung der Kabel schuld. Das kann nur scheuern!
Abhilfe schaffen diese Kleber mit Kabelbinderführung von Rose und diese Gummiummantelungen. Die halten wirklich gut am Rahmen bzw. auf den Zügen...aber es sieht bescheuert aus einen Rahmen damit zuzupflastern.

Hab ausserdem schon die Ummantelungen getauscht, weil ich vermutet hatte, dass die Originalummantelungen zu hart sind und deshalb scheuern. Hat aber auch nix gebracht.

Das andere Problem am Scalpel ist auch, dass die Schutzaufkleber nicht gut halten. An der stelle, an der die Kabel seitlich am Dämpfer vorbeigeführt werden ist z.B. kein Platz und durch die Bewegung kann das auch garnicht richtig halten.

Irgendwann hat man dann auch mal die Faxen. Mein Hobby ist schliesslich in erster Linie das Fahren. Dass ein bischen Basteln auch dazu gehört ist klar. Aber wenn das Basteln und Putzen länger dauert als die Ausfahrt, dann iss was kaputt.

Das mit dem Ausnutzen der lebenslangen Garantie auf den Rahmen ist auch so ne Sache: Die Bestellung, Fertigung, Verschiffung des Rush-Rahmens hat 3 Monate gedauert. Und in Frankreich kannste da wenig selbst beschleunigen, da du unbedingt ein Retailerkonto bei Cannondale brauchst. 

BTW: Bei uns im Verein hats grad einen anderen Rush-Rahmen durchgeschabselt. Dieses Mal an ner anderen Stelle. 

Und zu der Sache mit dem zugedreckten Schaltwerk: Das liegt leider ein bischen dran wieviel Freiheit das Hinterrad hat. Und andere Hersteller haben da wohl ne cleverere Lösung gefunden.

Für die Griffe: Die Cannondale-Griffe waren so ziemlich das erste was runterflog. Unbequem und rutschend. Ich mag meine Ergons lieber.
Aber eigentlich sollte man gerade bei einem neuen und relativ hochwertigen Rad erwarten können, dass die Griffe nicht rutschen ...ob bequem oder unbequem liegt ja immer am Fahrer. Wenn die Griffe eines Baumarktrades rutschen ist das Ok, aber nicht bei einem solchen Markenrad.


----------



## Christian-Karl (21. Juni 2011)

Vaena schrieb:


> Das mit dem Ausnutzen der lebenslangen Garantie auf den Rahmen ist auch so ne Sache: Die Bestellung, Fertigung, Verschiffung des Rush-Rahmens hat 3 Monate gedauert. Und in Frankreich kannste da wenig selbst beschleunigen, da du unbedingt ein Retailerkonto bei Cannondale brauchst.



Kannst du das genauer erklären? Hat es eigentlich sinn, sein Rad im Internet auf der Cannondaleseite zu registieren? Ich komme aber nicht an die Seriennummer beim Bike selbst weil da was drüber ist, so ein Plastikteil für die Kabel eben???


----------



## Vaena (21. Juni 2011)

Christian-Karl schrieb:


> Kannst du das genauer erklären? Hat es eigentlich sinn, sein Rad im Internet auf der Cannondaleseite zu registieren? Ich komme aber nicht an die Seriennummer beim Bike selbst weil da was drüber ist, so ein Plastikteil für die Kabel eben???



Klar hat das Sinn sein Rad zu registrieren... falls du einen Diebstahl hast und hinterher auf die Schnelle ohne Rechnung zu suchen beweisen willst, dass es deins ist (ich rede aus Erfahrung).
Bei unseren Rädern hing eine Garantiekarte am Rahmen, wo die Rahmennummer draufstand. Aber normalerweise schreiben die Händler die auch auf die Rechnung.

Das mit der Garantie läuft ja so: Du stellst fest, dass dein Rahmen hin ist. Du gehst zum Händler, bei dem du es gekauft hast und zeigst ihm den Schaden. 
Hast du nun so einen Heiner, wie unseren, dann bekommste erst mal dummes Gespräch gehalten von wegen nicht richtig gepflegt. Wie gesagt ich pflege mein Rad gerne nach einer Ausfahrt, aber ich schreie nicht unterwegs: "Halt stopp, muss mal kurz den Feudel schwingen".
Dann setzt sich der Händler mit Cannondale in Verbindung.
Wenn du viel Glück hast ist dein Rahmen in deiner Grösse und Farbe noch im Land verfügbar. Hast du weniger Glück ist er noch in deiner Grösse und Farbe in Amerika verfügbar und muss verschifft werden. 
Hast du noch weniger Glück ist er auf diesem Planeten nicht mehr in deiner Grösse und Farbe verfügbar. Ergo: Er wird extra für dich nochmal hergestellt. Und hier beginnst du dich zu ärgern, dass auf deinem Rahmen 'Handmade in USA" steht. Denn die basteln den dann in den USA nochmal neu.
Allerdings haben die zwar die Form von deinem Baujahr noch verfügbar. Aber nicht zwingend die Farben. Sprich: 2009er Form 2010er Lackierung.

Und dann wartest du bis der Rahmen seine Reise von Amerika nach Europa übers grosse Wasser antritt. Mit etwas Glück kommt er sogar an. Mit nochmehr Glück sogar unbeschädogt (Ich arbeite bei einer internationalen Spedition und mit der Zeit entwickelt man einen leichten Zynismus bezüglich Sendungsverfolgung )

Und nun ist das gute Stück endlich da. Du brauchst nur noch alles neu zu montieren. oder montieren zu lassen. BTW: Iss ja klar, dass die neue Montage nicht unter Garantie fällt und du -falls du nicht alles selbst machst- nochmal dafür löhnst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-Karl (21. Juni 2011)

Vaena schrieb:


> Klar hat das Sinn sein Rad zu registrieren... falls du einen Diebstahl hast und hinterher auf die Schnelle ohne Rechnung zu suchen beweisen willst, dass es deins ist (ich rede aus Erfahrung).
> Bei unseren Rädern hing eine Garantiekarte am Rahmen, wo die Rahmennummer draufstand. Aber normalerweise schreiben die Händler die auch auf die Rechnung.
> 
> Das mit der Garantie läuft ja so: Du stellst fest, dass dein Rahmen hin ist. Du gehst zum Händler, bei dem du es gekauft hast und zeigst ihm den Schaden.
> ...




Verstehe! Naja, muss ich noch machen


----------



## Vaena (23. Juni 2011)

Ich würds auch aus nem anderen Grund registrieren:
Überleg mal jemand klaut es, du hast es nicht registriert und der Dieb registrierts dann.
Wenn du noch deine Rechnung hast und die Rahmennummer draufsteht ist das nicht wild. Hast du allerdings deine Rechnung nicht mehr, dann guckste dumm aus der Wäsche.


----------



## Christian-Karl (23. Juni 2011)

werd ich machen! Danke


----------

